

Tesla “insane mode” - SwellJoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpaLgF1uLB8

======
RunningWild
The part with the kids was the best.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yeah, the phone just sticking to the seat was surreal. It's hard for me to
imagine that kind of acceleration (and I've owned some quite fast cars).

~~~
RunningWild
I liked the "oh, I probably shouldn't have been texting right there" look on
the girl's face and the fact that her brother laughed at her for it.

I once owned a 1968 GTX with 635 HP. The closest thing I could compare the
acceleration to was taking off in a jet. It would bend back the racing seats
on launch so it may've been able to produce this result.

